# Teen scapers?



## Zerocon (12 Jun 2011)

Just curious, are there many on here?
How do youa fford you hobby   ?


----------



## Tom (12 Jun 2011)

EMA paid for my first ADA setup in 2007  All those £100 bonuses! I was better off at college than I am now working part time.....


----------



## Ben M (12 Jun 2011)

I'm 15, and the parents pay for my hobby... Well, I normally spend my Birthday and Christmas money on fish stuff. 

I've sold a few plants to make a bit of money towards my tanks and I'm going to be selling some shrimp soon to try and get another £25 that I need to stock my Mbuna tank (the fish alone will cost £105, so it's a good job I'm getting the rocks from a mate!).


----------



## Fred Dulley (12 Jun 2011)

Most of my hobby so far has been spent in my teen years. Technically I'm not a teen anymore though.
I was able to afford things by getting a job at LFS. Very handy working in an LFS because I got discount too  
Seeing what is on offer in the for sale section also shaves off the cost somewhat.


----------



## Jack middleton (12 Jun 2011)

I'm 16, and work part-time at Next, I do 20 hours a week at £6 an hour so it's a neat earner, I also work at Maidenhead aquatics part-time too.


----------



## Ben M (12 Jun 2011)

I wish I could get a Saturday job, but I have youth orchestra rehearsals on a Saturday.


----------



## Garuf (12 Jun 2011)

I came into the hobby as a teen, I'm now 22 and I like Tom paid for almost everything using EMA, I was working at the same time however and I had alot more disposable income than I do now as a full time student who'd kill for a job. 
If you're strapped for cash, buy sensible second hand stuff and grow out some plants emerse.


----------



## Ben M (12 Jun 2011)

I wish I got EMA.  

I was thinking of growing plants emersed. Can you make much money that way? And how do you go about it?


----------



## Garuf (12 Jun 2011)

You can make money but so little it's probably not worth it. I've got one or two interesting plants growing in jam jars, kilner flasks work too. Alas this isn't a hobby you can turn into a business from your home, you can sell cuttings and such if the healths good and shrimps but that's about it.


----------



## Ben M (12 Jun 2011)

I'm not sure whether or not to sell some of my shrimp to fund my Mbuna project. I don't really want to wipe out much of my colony, but I need the money. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Zerocon (14 Jun 2011)

Cool, I am looking for a job at the moment, iv'e been turned down by McDonald's 4 times now!
I have decent grades and i'm not an blahblahblahblahblahblahblah either, I swear


----------



## Tom (14 Jun 2011)

That might be your problem! The amount of places that turned me down as overqualified is just silly.


----------



## inadsz (20 Jun 2011)

I'm 15 too, and my parents pay for my hobby. But I live in Hungary.   I started when i was 13. It's not a cheap hobby, but every hobby are expensive if you are serious. (Is it make sence?)


----------



## Zerocon (21 Jun 2011)

inadsz said:
			
		

> I'm 15 too, and my parents pay for my hobby. But I live in Hungary.   I started when i was 13. It's not a cheap hobby, but every hobby are expensive if you are serious. (Is it make sence?)



I understand what you mean, some stamps are worth pennies in stamp collecting, some are worth thousands!


----------

